# Der Alpträume Thread  ;-))



## Hänschen (23. August 2014)

*Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Mich interessieren gerade eure Alpträume, aber nur die Alpträume die eher lustig schrecklich sind - nicht die kranken traumatisierenden (zB. wo die Eltern sterben) !


Ich fang an mit: 

- Der T-Rex jagd dich und deine Chance zu entkommen ist bei 0% Alptraum


----------



## tsd560ti (23. August 2014)

Zu viel DonaldDuck gelesen: Ich fahr in so nem schnieken Cabrio (von Daisy) zum Bauernhof (Oma Duck) und in der Scheune sind überall Eierkartons. 
Irgendwie explodiert alles und ich komm grade noch weg


----------



## tsd560ti (23. August 2014)

In der hälfte meiner Träume muss ich auch irgendwie Auto fahren, aber klappt dann immer so einigermaßen^^
Das wars mit 
Einmal "stand" auch irgendwer vor meinem Fenster und hat Eierkartons verkauft und in ein Mikro gesprochen mit 2Laitsprechern auf der Straße (die von meinem Opa) , da war ich 3


----------



## Thallassa (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Mich interessieren gerade eure Alpträume, aber nur die Alpträume die eher lustig schrecklich sind - nicht die kranken traumatisierenden



Damit bin ich wohl für die allermeisten meiner Träume disqualifiziert  

Aber einen "lustigen" hab ich -> ich hab letztens geträumt, dass meine Westone Um3X kaputtgegangen wären. Das erste, was ich gemacht habe, nachdem ich panisch aufgewacht bin war, mir die Teile in's Ohr zu stopfen und zu hören ob sie noch gehen -> Erleichterung


----------



## alexissss (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

hmm da ich klarträumer bin Klartraum

ich kann fast immer meine träume so gestalen wie ich will 

mann kan sagen wie in matrix ich brauche die sache x unds ich hab sie

das ist zwar schon etwas krank aber intressant


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Egal was ich so träume, am Ende Falle ich immer irgendwo runter. An mehr kann ich mich nicht erinnern...


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Schon lange her das ich schlecht geträumt habe.Aber an den letzten(Alptraum) kann ich mich gut erinnern.Und zwar hab ich geträumt das direkt über 

meinem Kopf ein schöner großer Atompliz sich gebildet hat und ich am lebndigen Leib gegrillt wurde.Hab warscheinlich vom Kalten Krieg geträumt.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Ich träume manchmal das ich weiß das ich träume und versuche aufzuwachen und Schreie dann im Traum und zwick mich etc 
Und heute träumte ich das ich irgendwie in nem Puff oder so war, aber ein puff Bus  krank.


----------



## Dark Messiah (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*



alexissss schrieb:


> hmm da ich klarträumer bin Klartraum
> 
> ich kann fast immer meine träume so gestalen wie ich will
> 
> ...


 Das würde ich sehr gerne erlernen, denn, wie im wiki-artikel beschrieben, kann man auch bewegungsabläufe etc. so trainieren, man hat also tatsächlich etwas ähnliches, wie einen trainingsraum in der matrix. werde mich damit wohl mal etwas genauer beschäftigen, bis jetzt kann ich mich nämlich leider an praktisch keinen traum in meinem leben erinnern.


----------



## alexissss (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

ja sowas ist möglich ich hatte mir eine eigende welt gebaut 
in der ich fast alles erschafen konnte 

die welt wah recht ruhig und zufrieden mit mit viel wald fabelwesen und so weiter
und ich konnte jedes mal wen ich schlafen ging dorthin 
es gibt alerdigs einen hacken

es kostet recht viel energie ich hab mich danach immer gefühlt als hätte ich 3 tage nicht geschlafen
und bei mir zumindest ist es so, seit meine tochter da ist habe ich nur noch spuradisch zugang zu der welt

manchmal kam es vor das ich in andere leben gesprungen bin und hab deren tag erlebt


----------



## Hänschen (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Also ich konnte einige Träume auch zu einem gewissen Grad lenken, aber das klappt nicht zu 100% und am Ende gehe ich dann doch drauf bzw. die Wachphase setzt ein 


Zum "Fallen" Alptraum: ich hatte mal einen "Auto fährt rückwärts und statt aufs Bremspedal zu gehorchen wird es immer schneller und die Kollision steht bevor - argh" Alptraum


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Ich bin immer im Treppenhaus über das Geländer gefallen ^^ ich wurde so gesehen übers Geländer gezogen...
Die aller Schlimmsten Alpträume die ich hatte... (Das kam öfter vor) ich komme nach hause und mein Name steht nicht mehr an der Tür... keiner kennt mich meine Etage ist weg... oder 
das ich immer im Fahrstuhl stecken blieb... das kam auch voll oft vor ^^


----------



## Noxxphox (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Wow xD...
Also meine alpträume... 9hja ich hab keine alpträume... Nochnie...dafür träum ich auch an sich sehr selten...

Aber will auch sowas habn, was ihr hier schreibt klingt lustig xD
Is nich bös gemaint, aba es kling wirklich witzig^^


----------



## Festplatte (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Ich hatte einmal im Leben so etwas richtig schlimmes. Ich war ungefähr 8 und bin mitten in der Nacht aufgewacht -> Problem: Ich habe für gefühlte 10 Minuten die Augen nicht aufbekommen und konnte mich nicht bewegen. Sehr verstörend. Zum Glück kriege ich es nun manchmal mit dem Klarträumen auf die Reihe.


----------



## Hänschen (24. August 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Recht frisch:

Der Löwen-Apltraum 

Ich stehe zu nahe am Löwen sodass er mich 100% erwischt wenn ich loslaufe.
Der Löwe läuft sogar noch eine Runde weg ums Eck um die Lage zu peilen, aber ich bin trotzdem zu langsam um zu entkommen selbst wenn ich loslaufen würde ... und das Schlimmste ist der Löwe weiss das ... tja da heisst es wohl wieder nix wars und aufwachen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. August 2014)

Interessanter Thread
Der schlimmste Alptraum NIST es wenn man von der Schule träumt besonders in dem Ferien und dann noch von schlimmsten Klassenlehrer ever  Meisents träume ich DS ich fliege oder das ich die Zeit anhalze. Meistens Klaue ich aber Autos


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. August 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Interessanter Thread
> Der schlimmste Alptraum NIST es wenn man von der Schule träumt besonders in dem Ferien und dann noch von schlimmsten Klassenlehrer ever  Meisents träume ich DS ich fliege oder das ich die Zeit anhalze. Meistens Klaue ich aber Autos


Der letzte Satz 
[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. August 2014)

Natürlich nur im Trau,


----------



## Hänschen (26. August 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Hoffentlich krieg ich keine Alpträume von deiner Rechtschreibung


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. August 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Hoffentlich krieg ich keine Alpträume von deiner Rechtschreibung



Ich kann dir ja mal meine Handschrift zeigen, die ist schlimmer davon bekommst du Alptraum  e ich bin am Tablt und diese Tastatur und die Autokorrektur


----------



## T-Drive (26. August 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

s'gibt schon seltsame Träume
Ich wollte einem Kollegen, der mir Kartoffeln schenken wollte, zeigen wie man diese mit einer Hacke aus dem Boden holt.  Also, ich hau rein, plötzlich bricht der Boden ein und ein ca.5m tiefes Loch entsteht. Unten im Trichter, auf einem Sockel, steht eine große Holzkiste.
In dieser Kiste, das wusste ich sofort, befand sich mein vor 3 Jahren tödlich verunglückte, sehr enge Freund.  Die Kiste wackelte und  polterte. Ich stand da wie betoniert und starrte in das Loch. Plötzlich erschien mein Sohn auf der Bildfläche, auch ein guter Freund von ihm , und stieg wortlos hinab zu der Kiste. Ich schrie aus Leibeskräften " nicht den Deckel aufmachen" aber niemand konnte mich hören. Also machte er den Deckel auf und warf das Kraut der geernteten Kartoffeln hinein. Das poltern und wackeln wurde heftig donnernd und pechschwarze Rauchschwaden drangen aus der Kiste.
Das hat mich geweckt und hatte ersma null Plan wo ich eigentlich bin. Eigentlich zum lachen, wenn es nicht den realen Hintergrund gäbe.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. August 2014)

Das ist natürlich immer so was mit den Vorahnungen, ich darf als mein Traum ich an nichts böses denken, denn dann passiert es auch -.- eine Zeit träumte ich auch das ich teilzeit blind bin
Ein Alptraum von früher als ich 6 war: Meine Mutter , meine Schwester und ich waren an Eimer Strasse mit Kanal in dem ein Delfin schwamm. Hinter dem Kanal war ein Haus, da versteckte ich mich weil ein Dino(??) Das Dach abgerissen hab. Dann hab ich mich aus dem Traum raus gequält
oder meine Mutter mit meiner Schwester laufen vor mir weg und weil ich zu kurze Beine hab schaff ichs nicht


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> oder meine Mutter mit meiner Schwester laufen vor mir weg und weil ich zu kurze Beine hab schaff ichs nicht


 

   ich kann nimmer!!! haha


----------



## tsd560ti (26. August 2014)

So zusammenhanglosen Müll träume ich auch teilweise, ist dann meist auch weniger tiefgründig.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Einmal habe ich geträumt das ich Batterien gegessen habe, das war selbst im Traum mega ekelhaft... (Wusste gar nicht das man im Traum schmecken kann)
Und einmal habe ich im Traum Counterstrike gespielt, allerdings im Real Life, und als ich von hinten gemessert wurde hat das höllisch weh getan wodurch ich dann schweißgebadet aufgewacht bin.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. August 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Habe früher ziemlich oft geträumt, dass man mit Freunden oder der Klasse im Schwimmbad ist und zunächst alles ganz normal abläuft. Dann trägt man auf einmal keine Badehose mehr und es fällt allen auf. Dann stehste da rum wie 'n Baum in der Wüste.
Habe ich letztens wieder geträumt. Extrem unangenehm.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. August 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Habe früher ziemlich oft geträumt, dass man mit Freunden oder der Klasse im Schwimmbad ist und zunächst alles ganz normal abläuft. Dann trägt man auf einmal keine Badehose mehr und es fällt allen auf. Dann stehste da rum wie 'n Baum in der Wüste.
> Habe ich letztens wieder geträumt. Extrem unangenehm.



Das kenne ich auch. Allerdings in einer vollen Innenstadt


----------



## tsd560ti (26. August 2014)

Ich sag nur: "Träume helfen, Geschehenes zu Verarbeiten". 
Denkt noch mal scharf nach


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. August 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: "Träume helfen, Geschehenes zu Verarbeiten".
> Denkt noch mal scharf nach



Ja stimmt das mit dem Dino ist mir wirklich passiert


----------



## T-Drive (26. August 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ja stimmt das mit dem Dino ist mir wirklich passiert



Wundert mich dass er dich nicht gefressen hat


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. August 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Wundert mich dass er dich nicht gefressen hat



Ne kurz vor der Wand hinter der ich sass hat er Halt gemacht


----------



## thunderofhate (26. August 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: "Träume helfen, Geschehenes zu Verarbeiten".
> Denkt noch mal scharf nach


Ich dachte, Träume können auch Sehnsüchte oder Ängste darstellen.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. September 2014)

Gerade vom Tankurs mirgen geträumt. 
Wenn das ein Teaser war, bin ich ne Stunde früher da


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. September 2014)

Was zur Hölle ist ein Tankurs? Ein Tanzkurz oder Ein Tankkurs? @ topic ein Alptraum ist wenn man in der Schule so tut als wäre man ein Geist, weil ich müde war


----------



## tsd560ti (2. September 2014)

Hab auch teilweise diese Albträume, irgendwas mieses vergessen zu haben, die einzigen Momente, wo man sich freut, dass es noch vor der Schule ist...


----------



## Beni19 (2. September 2014)

Ich fall immer irgendwo runter.. immer.
Teilweise wenn ich grad am einschlafen bin hab ich das gefühl dass ich runterfalle... ._. obwohl ich hellwach bin :/

Ein Tipp noch: Geht  NIE, NIEMALS in einem Traum auf Toilette ! Haha


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. September 2014)

Beni19 schrieb:


> Ich fall immer irgendwo runter.. immer.
> Teilweise wenn ich grad am einschlafen bin hab ich das gefühl dass ich runterfalle... ._. obwohl ich hellwach bin :/


Das geht mir genauso, es ist allerdings sehr angenehm  


> Ein Tipp noch: Geht  NIE, NIEMALS in einem Traum auf Toilette ! Haha


Ojeeeee geht mir genau so biat nicht der einzige


----------



## tsd560ti (4. September 2014)

Kennt ihr die Träume, wo man ahnt, da kommt doch wahrscheinlich nichts gutes bei raus? 
Und dann stand bei mir auch schon die Steckerleiste in Flammen und mein Schlaf wurde soeben beendet  
So Träume mit Feuer hab ich auch oft, gehen aber nie wirklich eindeutig negativ aus, ich seh immer nur den Brand und dann wach ich verängstigt auf.


----------



## Ironics (7. September 2014)

Hört sich alles sehr witzig an! 

Kennt ihr das, man wird im Traum von irgendjemandem verfolgt oder man selber verfolgt jemanden, aber man kann nicht rennen. Es klappt einfach nicht, man wird nicht schnell und eiert eigentlich nur rum.  

P.S.: Luzid träumen würde ich auch gerne. Es gibt ja so spezielle Musik für soetwas. Sind dann bestimmte Frequenzen. Muss mal wieder gucken wie das heißt. Ist auch gut zum lernen und so 

Oje im Traum aufs Klo.. Meistens erkennt man das frühzeitig und wacht auf.


----------



## PepperID (4. November 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Ich hatte mal einen Traum, da war ich noch jünger und das war für mich damals mega schrecklich, aber wenn ich heute darüber nachdenke kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln:
Ich sitze in einem riesen Stadion, welches sonst menschenleer ist. Und dann erscheint plötzlich ein riesen Apfel, der in diesem Stadion in dem ich sitze immer gegen die Wände schlägt... immer rund herum in diesem Stadion.
Ich bin aufgewacht und bin ganz chnell zu meinen Eltern ins Bett gehuscht :x xD


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Bitte mehr


----------



## Beam39 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Sind zwar auf ersten Blick keine Alpträume für andere, für mich aber schon  Wenn ich Alpträume hab dann in der Form dass ich mich mit Leuten haue und nie richtig zuschlagen kann. Ich krieg zwar nie aufs Maul, kann aber auch nicht wirklich verteilen weil meine Schläge sich extrem lasch anfühlen. Sprich ich hau zu aber es passiert nichts weil keine Kraft hinter den Schlägen steckt. 

Das fühlt sich dann aber auch genau so wie in der Realität an. Jemand der Kampfsport treibt oder betrieben hat wird wissen was ich meine. Wenn man an seine absolute Konditionsgrenze kommt schlägt man nur noch mit dem Willen, nicht mehr mit dem Körper und genau dieses Gefühl empfinde ich auch in dem Moment im Traum, verrückte ********


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Kenn' ich auch .
Das gleiche mit dem Rennen. Man versucht irgendwie zu entkommen, fühlt sich aber wie an einem Gummiband festgebunden.


----------



## keinnick (11. November 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Sind zwar auf ersten Blick keine Alpträume für andere, für mich aber schon  Wenn ich Alpträume hab dann in der Form dass ich mich mit Leuten haue und nie richtig zuschlagen kann. Ich krieg zwar nie aufs Maul, kann aber auch nicht wirklich verteilen weil meine Schläge sich extrem lasch anfühlen. Sprich ich hau zu aber es passiert nichts weil keine Kraft hinter den Schlägen steckt.


 
Kenne ich. Ich prügele mich nicht aber genau solche Träume habe ich auch regelmäßig. Was auch immer das bedeuten mag.


----------



## IqpI (11. November 2014)

Ich habe geträumt dass ich so betrunken war, dass ich nichtmal im Ansatz wusste dass wir weg waren. Grausam! Ich hab die ganze Party vergessen


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Oh gott, das schlimmste ist wenn du selber versuchst von irgendwas zu träumen aber es geht irgendwie nicht. Kennt ihr das? So als Beispiel: Ich versuch quasi manuell vorm einschlafen von meinem Traumauto zu träumen und was ich mit dem anstellen würde aber irgendwas pfuscht irgendwie rein so das ich die Tür nicht aufbekomme sondern von dem Wagen weggezogen werde oder es dann durch die Gegend fliegt anstelle zu fahren und sowas. Das Regt mich dann immer total auf und das einschlafen verzögert sich weil ich angepisst bin  Bitte sag mir einer ich bin nicht der Einzige dem sowas ständig passiert 

Ansonsten hab träum ich manchmal das ich dringend auf Klo müsste und dann wach ich panisch auf mit dem Gefühl als würd ich noch aufm Klo sitzen und check erstmal aufgeregt ob ich nicht grad ins Bett mach oder so 
In Alpträumen fallen mir auch öfters einfach alle Zähne aus oder zersplittern etc
Sowas wie mit Monstern oder so träum ich irgendwie nie. Auch ist mir bisher kein Alptraum bekannt in dem jemand den ich kenne irgendwas zustößt.
Mit Monstern etc hatte ich sowas mal als kleiner Furz zuletzt z.B. hab ich damals mit meinem Bruder mal Signs - Zeichen gesehen und in der Nacht darauf geträumt das so ein Alienvieh auf der anderen Straßenseite auf dem Hausdach steht und mich beobachtet.
Etwas ganz kurioses hatte ich mal mit 9 oder 10. Ich träumte ich würde nachhause kommen und die Bude ist leer allerdings sind dafür zwei Geister dadrin. Der Eine sitzt im Wohnzimmer auf der couch und schiebt die ganze Zeit so ne Tüte mit Spielzeugautos herum. Ich geh zu dem hin und frag ihn ob er mit Autos spielen würde und pack die Tüte aus. Der Geist bewirft mich darauf hin wütend mit den Autos und der zweite Geist zieht mich quasi mit so einem Sog aus dem Raum heraus in Richtung Treppenhaus. Ich kann mich aber in einen Raum retten und die Tür verschließen. In dem Raum war mein Kater und plötzlich 2 andere fremde Katzen die im Traum aber mir gehörten. In dem Raum wartete ich dann bis mein Vater nachhause kam der die Geister dann mit Arschtritten vertrieben hat


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. November 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Ich träumte öfter das ixh mich vor Mörder im Wohnzimmer Esszimmer Trakt verstecken und die Türen abschließen will aber das schloss kaputt ist und ich versuche mich zwei Türen zu zu halten. 
Aber immer wenn ich Auto fahre im Traum (sehr häufig) zerfällt es nach ca.  200 M und ich muss weiter laufen


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

The Walking Dead.......nicht nur das ich mir die aktuelle (5 Staffel Serie) anschaue sondern auch manchmal träume.Ich schon irgendwie mehr oder weniger lustig wenn man sich durch die Horden von Untoten a la Duke Nukem sich durchmezzeln muß.Komische Träume hab ich manchmal...?


----------



## Nulpe (11. November 2014)

Damals als ich zu Hause mega Krank im Bett lag und so viel Tagsueber gepennt habe, konnte ich abends nicht pennen. Dann immer Herr der Ringe Teil 3 geschaut und irgendwann dann getraeumt, dass ich einer von den Orks in vordester Reihe waere. Und ihr wisst ja was mir denen passiert :| Das wars schon vom 'Albtraum'.


----------



## Beam39 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*



keinnick schrieb:


> Kenne ich. Ich prügele mich nicht aber genau solche Träume habe ich auch regelmäßig. Was auch immer das bedeuten mag.


 
Vielleicht sind wir einfach nur unfassbar stark und der Traum versucht uns in der Realität nicht überheblich werden zu lassen


----------



## Roundy (11. November 2014)

Ich hatte früher immer den traum, also da war ich noch wirklich klein, dass ich im Auto säße,  mein dad weggeht und sagt das Auto kennt den weg  und ich konnte nicht übers Lenkrad gucken und lenken auch nicht.
War dann immer voll erleichtert wenn ich in meinem Bett aufgewacht bin 
Gruß


----------



## Hänschen (11. November 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Ich erinnere mich noch an den Traum in dem ich den Teufel in Menschengestalt (kurioserweise meinem Onkel ähnlich ) erwürgen musste ... zumindest versuchte ich das mit aller Kraft, aber sein Hals gab nach wie ein Gummi und wurde immer dünner.

Echt schräger Mist


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. November 2014)

Ich habe gestern von One Late Night geträumt. Ich konnte der Oma einfach nicht entkommen, hab immer noch Angst


----------



## Hänschen (17. November 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Letzte Nacht ... mir wird vom Elektromarkt ein in Folie eingepackter älterer PC samt Röhrenmonitor angeboten und ich freue mich ... dann bläst auf einmal von hinten ein Lüfter kalt in meinen Nacken ... dann steckt auf einmal mein Kopf in einem engen quadratischen sich drehenden Behälter mit verkrüppelten Spinnen oder sowas die nicht richtig gewachsen sind ... es fühlt sich unangenehm beegngt an und ich krieg den Kopf nicht raus ... auf einmal sind sehr viele kleine dicke ganze Spinnen drin und drehen sich mit dem ganzen Gebilde mit meinem Kopf darin natürlich ... danach bin ich aufgewacht und hab mich an alles erinnert ... Amen


----------



## Magogan (21. November 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Ich hab geträumt, dass es draußen dunkel war und plötzlich hell und meine Eltern meinten aber, es wäre noch dunkel. Dann wurde es plötzlich wieder dunkel und so ein Vieh aus Dead Space 3 kam ins Zimmer (wir waren alle 3 in der Küche). Das sah in etwa so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sfc (21. November 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Ich habe geträumt, dass ich schlecht über wen gesprochen habe und er das von draußen gehört hat. Er versucht die Tür einzutreten, die ich kaum halten kann. Ich fühle, dass er mich töten will. Mit jedem Tritt wirft er mich fast um. Und genau während eines Trittes schrecke ich auf und bin wach. Dabei drehe ich mich noch im Bett, richtig mit Schwung, als hätte mich wirklich jemand aus dem Traum getreten. Danach konnt ich erst mal nicht weiterpennen, weil ich das so krass fand


----------



## Hänschen (30. November 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Zählt das als Alptraum, wenn man träumt das ein Arzt den After ausführlich untersucht ?


----------



## Roundy (30. November 2014)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

wenn dus schlimm fandest :devil.
im moment träum ich immer ich würde verschlafen und wach dann um 4:00uhr auf... das ist vllt nervig 
Gruß


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Also
Heute Wars schlimm
Ich habe Mega Höhenangst und hab geträumt ich bin eine Wildwasserbahn 200 Meter mit einem Gummiboot runtergestürzt und ich war auf einem Gerüst, ca. 100 Meter über dem Boden. Dort war ein Faschingsumzug bei dem jedes zweite ein Hässlich Diabolisch grinsender Ronald McDonald war. Auf diesem Gerüst sass ich ca. 75 Cm ungesichert vom Abgrund. Dann war auch noch ein Krieg in einem Freizeitpark bei denn die Frau meiner Träume durch ein Modulares Corsair (!!!)  S7(bq!!) dorthin gebeamt wurde. Also hab ich gefühlt die nächsten 1 1/2 Stunden das Universum abgesucht und dann gab's die nicht mehr ( like MiB 3)


----------



## Hänschen (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Und wieder ein Dino-Alptraum - aber diesmal jedesmal mit Happy-End-Gefühl bei jeder Begegnung !

Start war mit dem T-Rex-Ausbruch dann Umherirren durch die Räume einer Anlage wo dann jederzeit ein Dino ne Tür aufstossen könnte.

Am Ende lande ich in einem großen Raum wo Jugendliche/Kinder den Gastronomiebetrieb üben, schnappe mir einen Riesenburger (so 30cm hoch) und gehe nach hinten wo ein riesen Vorhang ist und ich weiss gleich steckt ein T-Rex seinen Kopf dagegen dann wache ich auf


----------



## Hänschen (15. September 2015)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Ein Nashorn-Alptraum ! 

Ich bin in einem sehr großen Zugabteil wo mehrere Nashörner betäubt unter Decken liegen.
Ich will vorbei gehen und stütze mich aus Versehen auf einem ab wobei das Viech erwacht.
Nun muss ich springend Höhe gewinnen auf Stapeln von Gerümpel/Koffern, immer das Nashorn hinter mir wissend.

Danach schaltet der Traum um und ich sehe eine schöne mittelalte Frau alias Hexe mit jemand kämpfen (vergessen) danach zaubert sie sich viele Fläschchen wie in Minecraft herbei und auf einmal hat sie viele verzauberte Pfeile ... danach war der Traum vorbei .


----------



## Hänschen (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Ein eher abstruser Traum: 

Ich "öffne" mein Gesicht über der Nase und schaue in die Nebenhöhle dahinter von oben hinein, darin winden sich eine Handvoll lebender Würmer, etwa 5cm lang und 5mm dick.
Und (krass) sie heissen "Gothic-Würmer"


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Hatte letztens nen ziemlich schlimmen Alptraum.
Träumte, ich bekäme Haarausfall. Schaute in den Spiegel und da waren ganz viele Lücken in der Mitte im Bereich der Stirn bis zur Kopfmitte.
Ich war so geschockt, dass ich längere Zeit nicht mehr einschlafen konnte.


----------



## D0pefish (5. November 2015)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*


Ich träume sehr selten alp , da ich sowas in der Regel als herausforderneden Abenteuertraum einstufe und bis zum Abspann ansehe aber gestern ist mir mal was echt alpiges passiert.
Ich habe ich nach langem hin und her mein Dark Power P7 650W gegen ein Dark Power P11 550W getauscht. Der Wechsel ging gewohnheitsmäßig ohne Zucken vonstatten. Im Idle von 95 auf 75 Watt sind für mein vollgestopftes System (Profil)  ein erfreuliches Minus. Vor dem Ausbau habe ich kurz Furmark für CPU und GPU einzeln und anschließend zusammen laufen lassen, um noch ein par Werte zu haben. Nach dem Einbau erstmal den CPU burner angeworfen wa. Ja, war ok. Die Werte sanken sogar. Komisch aber naja. Dann gleich den grafischen Test zusammen und hmm nach zwei Minuten fuhr der Rechner unaufgefordert herunter, keine Fehlermeldung im Systemprotoll... Jedenfalls lief er nun jeweils gut 5 Minuten und fuhr selbst im UEFI brav herunter.  Es sah so aus, als wenn etwas im Argen liegt. 
Der Übeltäter wurde nach Feststellung der merkwürdig hohen Wärmeabstrahlung in der Nähe der Wasserkühler anhand eines herausgelösten Pins an einer Molex-Verlängerung an dem die Haltklemmen ausgebrochen waren, ausgemacht. Es war diese 12 Volt-Verbindung zur Wasserpumpe, die man nur gaaaanz selten braucht. Meine Güte, zum Glück waren keine OC-Profile aktiviert und viel Kupfer auf den heißen Teilen. Die aus dem CPU-Kühler gespühlten Bläschen waren auch eine lohnende Erfahrung. Die Hardware selber zeigt sich schier unbeeindruckt. Vor 10 Jahren wäre wohl einiges zerschmort worden obwohl 'ne Nvidia wohl auch heute sofort tot gewesen wäre. *hüst* ^^ Wenn das kein richtig blöder Alptraum war! Zum Glück bin ich noch rechtzeitig aufgewacht. Scheiß verschusselte Woche! Eine Kollegin ist plötzlich schwer erkrankt - das hat mental reingehauen. Wird Zeit, dass Wochenende ist. Träumt was schönes!


----------



## Pronounta (6. November 2015)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Was ich geträumt habe, als ich 10 oder so war :

Stromausfall, das gesamte Haus war dunkel. Ich bin durch meine Zimmertür gelaufen und ganz plötzlich wurde ich regelrecht ins Wohnzimmer teleportiert. Komischerweise hat es mich im Traum nicht gejuckt.
Ich saß also da, auf einem Stuhl, auf den ich teleportiert wurde. Und mir wurden die Haare von einem Friseur geschnitten. ich weiß auch nicht warum, aber auch das hat mich im Traum nicht gejuckt.
Es war alles immernoch dunkel. Also habe ich in den Friseurspiegel geschaut, welcher in unserem aus irgendeinem Grund komplett leergeräumten Wohnzimmer stand und plötzlich...
Sehe ich ein Monster.
Dachte ich zumindest, am Ende war es nur son Typ mit ner Maske 
Ich hab angefangen loszuschreien, der Typ auch. Wir beide aus Schreck. Der Typ hatte gleichzeiting noch eine sehr niedrige Stimme...

Also bin ich aufgewacht. Dachte ich zumindest.
Ich habe zumindest erstmal versucht, aufzustehen und siehe da- in meinem Zimmer stehen drei Leute.
Und mit "Leute" meine ich drei Kleinkinder, alle gleichaussehend und ~3 Jahre alt, die auf Dreirädern hintereinander im Kreis fahren, während sie einen XXL-Lolli lutschen, der eigentlich gar nicht in ihren Mund passen sollte 
Mein Zimmer war außerdem sehr eng, deswegen waren die Kinder mir sehr nah und der Kreis war sehr klein.
Als sie gesehen haben, dass ich aufgewacht bin, haben sie immer im vorbeifahren meinen Kopf mit ihren Füßen so stark hochgedrückt, dass es schon geschmerzt hatte 
Irgendwie so war das zumindest. Ich meine, die haben noch den Lolli dabei irgendwie benutzt und meinen Kopf irgendwie hochgedrückt 

Das ging dann so für ein paar Runden, bis ich letzendlich nochmal aufgewacht bin, und zwar diesmal richtig.


----------



## Hänschen (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der Alpträume Thread  )*

Es musste ja ein Elefanten-Alptraum kommen  ... vielleicht weil nebenbei die Glotze lief mit einer Afrika Doku.

Ich träumte ich gucke flüchtig aus dem Fenster zur Strasse und sehe rechts ein riesiges frisch abgetrenntes Elefantenbein liegen.
Es hatte etwas sehr furchteinflössendes und die Größe war irgendwie zu unrealistisch groß einskaliert.
Jedenfalls wusste ich dass weiter rechts ausserhalb des Blickfeldes ein ebenso riesiger gefährlicher und bösartiger Elefant mit einem abgetrennten Bein sein muss.
In dem Moment sehe ich wie der Nachbar von der Strasse einbiegt und stelle mir vor wie er an dem Elefanten vorbei die 50 Meter zu seinem Haus hinter unserem Haus fährt.
Ich spüre wie der Nachbar beim Hinterfahren voll Angst bekommt.
Das Schlimmste aber ist die ganze Zeit das Wissen dass ich das nicht mit meiner Handycam aufnehmen kann und das ist wirklich unangenehm.
Der Elefant und sein Bein hatten wirklich etwas brutal furchteinflößendes an sich ...

Jedenfalls wache ich kurz danach auf, natürlich mit papptrockenem Mund und Nase ... wie üblich


----------

